# New Gaggia Anima Prestige won't Prime



## Dollyandherb (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi everyone , have a brand new Gaggia Anima Prestige . Set it all up to do its first prime only to have a red error message of no water , read somewhere because this is done prior to leaving the factory I may have to do a forced prime ? at a loss with that one . I'm hoping someone has come across this before , desperate for a good coffee!! ?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Switch off the machine and remove the water tank, with a full water tank replace it, now switch on brew switch, you should now hear the pump start and water come through brew head.If no water after 30 - 40 secs switch off. Lift out tank and repeat, if this does not produce water flow switch off and unplug. DO LEAVE SWITCHED ON FOR MORE THAN app 40 secs.

Contact supplier.


----------

